# Belly got in my Bradley



## rexster314 (Jun 13, 2014)

First time using the AMNPS in my Bradley. 4 slabs in the smoker. AMNPS is really putting out the smoke













smoking-bacon.gif



__ rexster314
__ Jun 13, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Jun 13, 2014)

rex, morning.....  Very good air flow and nice amount of smoke....    the slabs should come out perfect.....    IMO, that's what smoke and air should look like exiting a smoker.....     

Dave


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice! Yeah, the AMNPS is perfect for smoking bacon. What kind of pellets are you using?


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 13, 2014)

It came prefilled with Pitmeister's Choice, smells pretty good


----------

